# Fixing a BMX rear brake.



## ryan123 (22 Jul 2009)

Hello,

Im going to cut this short so that there isnt a lot to read. I am a advanced bmx rider but am complete rubbish when it comes to fixing the bike itself.

My rear brake cable has completely frayed and split at the end meaning it needs to be replaced. The problem is that how can i replace this inner steel cable without having to replace the entire lower gyro cabling. The cable goes from 2 to 1 from the gyro on the lower handlebars. Is there a way of opening this splitter, im not sure how to explain.

Help please!! i want to get back on the bike.

Thank you


----------



## 2Loose (22 Jul 2009)

2 brake cables from the handlebars, to the gyro (that lets you spin the bars 360 degrees) and 1 cable from the gyro to the rear brake? or do I have that wrong?
Also, which cable is frayed - gyro to rear brake, or brake lever to gyro?


----------



## ryan123 (22 Jul 2009)

I know i had this wrong, i just cant explain it. Lets just focus on the rear brake, left handle bar, ok? 
Coming out of the brake leaver its one cable splitting into 2, this then goes into the gyro. Once coming out of the gyro this cable returns from 2 cables to 1 again. This cable then goes down into the rear brake mechanism and when the brake is to be tightened at the back wheel the wire has frayed and snapped. Is that more clear?


----------



## 2Loose (22 Jul 2009)

I think you need to loosen you handlebar stem, that should allow you to open the Gyro and remove the cable from the lower part of it which joins onto your rear brake. 
You 'll need to get a rear lower gyro cable to replace the frayed one with, but shouldn't be hard once you have loosenedremoved your stem. 

Either that, or take it to your local (bmx) bike shop and ask them to show you how when you buy the cable


----------



## spandex (22 Jul 2009)

Before you do any thing you need to see if your LBS (local bike shop) can get the gyro cables. The only company that I know supply's them to LBS is Cycle Division?


----------



## ryan123 (22 Jul 2009)

Yes, i know how it would need to be replaced but i dont know if the entire lower gyro cable needs replacing including the splitter part or can it somehow be opened so that only the single cable can be replaced rather then replacing the entire lower gyro such as when the cable goes from 2 to 1 etc..


----------



## spandex (22 Jul 2009)

You need the entire thing


----------



## ryan123 (22 Jul 2009)

Thats all i need to know. I have seen one for a very reasonable price so its all good and i will purchase that then fix it. Thank you.


----------



## 2Loose (22 Jul 2009)

Cheers Spandex <phew> lol


----------

